# spider found in locust bag ID please



## ashrussell4190 (May 24, 2010)

Hi guys

This is a fairly strange request but I figure there is no harm in asking!!!

I am currently looking after my boyfriends beardies and whilst going to feed them I found a spider within a large bag of locusts. 
I have no idea where the shop gets their live food shipped from or anything so wondering if it is a spider native to here so I can let it out of the old cricket box I caught it in...
I have not got a clue about any spiders so I just googled british spiders but couldn't really see this particular one so any ideas are better than what I came up with!

I think its quite pretty though!

pictures:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

_Thanatus vulgaris_ - They're quite well known for hitching a ride in with cricket orders.


----------



## ashrussell4190 (May 24, 2010)

Thanks for your reply.

Is it alright to let out ?


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

ashrussell4190 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Is it alright to let out ?


Yeah.


----------



## ashrussell4190 (May 24, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## linaelvira (Sep 21, 2011)

They are not native, so technically it's an offence; I would personally keep it just for fun!


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

linaelvira said:


> They are not native, so technically it's an offence; I would personally keep it just for fun!


thought they are native to all of europe ?


----------



## linaelvira (Sep 21, 2011)

Native to Europe, not Britain. 4 most common Thanatus in Britain are T striatus, T sabulosus, T formicinus, T arenarius, and none have been recorded in Scotland. But that's technicalities. I'd just like to say 'don't let stuff that came in a cricket tub out in nature, just in case' (as most small arachnids cannot be properly identified unless using a microscope and looking at genitalia).


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

wouldn't mind keeping a couple of them...


----------



## ashrussell4190 (May 24, 2010)

Ive not let it out yet .... But keep it? What am I gonna do with it? :s


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

ashrussell4190 said:


> Ive not let it out yet .... But keep it? What am I gonna do with it? :s



keep it as a pet, a sweet jar would be enough...


----------



## ashrussell4190 (May 24, 2010)

How would I feed it? Total spider noob... Lol x


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

ashrussell4190 said:


> How would I feed it? Total spider noob... Lol x



a cricket or fly or moth should be enough, just throw it in, and the spidey will do the rest...I'll post more later as i'm at work atm


----------



## ashrussell4190 (May 24, 2010)

Ok looking forward to hearing back.
lol wait until I tell my bf he has another pet haha!


----------



## ashrussell4190 (May 24, 2010)

Hey malti any info on how to keep this spidey yet ? :?

Ashley


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

sorry, here it is.

Use any resceptable, a sweet jar size is enough. then put a 2-3 inch substrate in it - non-fungicidal/insecticidal peat or soil - if you want you can also throw in some seeds, like canary seed - easy to keep and no need for much except water. A couple of sticks and a small hide (a piece of tube, size prop to the spider), and its ready. 

for aeration, I use tights (women stockings) and you can feed with small crickets her size, mealies, or flies.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Jar/tall tub, air holes, couple of twigs. Boom. 
I'd just let it go, personally. I find too many in with my crickets to keep them all.


----------

